# Good Fitting Jeans



## x-ivy (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey eveyone, I was just wondering if you could help me with this little situation. It's not really a big problem or anything just really annoying....
I'm normally a skirt person, if I could I would wear then all year round without worrying about getting frost bite, but, lately I've been trying to like jeans more, which is kinda hard. I'm not really that tall, about 5'9" and my legs have a 35" inseam. Every pair of jeans I try on are way too short (above my ankle) and tight around my thighs and hips, but really loose when they come to mylower back. I really wish more store from the states would come here though. I live in London, so I don't have stores like Forever 21 or Hot Topic here, which makes me pretty sad...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways....I was wondering if you guys had any advice on stores I should try or what kind of jeans I should be looking for when shopping. I usually wear bootcut jeans but I'm looking to find a pair of black skinnys, just to wear with my boots, or else I would look pretty silly. Any advice is welcome!

Um, a little more insight, I'm about a 43" hip size and my waist is pretty small, I would say basic "pear" shape girl.


----------



## lilMAClady (Dec 26, 2007)

I would try Citizens of Humanity, Seven for All Mankind, Habitual and True Religion. Those fit me amazingly well. They are VERY expensive, but monitor sites like Nordstrom.com and Saks.com to catch them on sale. You can also go to Consignment shops. Another type I would try would be the GAP curvy brand. All the kinds I mentioned are VERY long. (The GAP can be ordered longer) I hope this helps you out!


----------



## liv (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_I would try Citizens of Humanity, Seven for All Mankind, Habitual and True Religion. Those fit me amazingly well. They are VERY expensive, but monitor sites like Nordstrom.com and Saks.com to catch them on sale. You can also go to Consignment shops. Another type I would try would be the GAP curvy brand. All the kinds I mentioned are VERY long. (The GAP can be ordered longer) I hope this helps you out!_

 
I agree with all of those.  I haven't bit the bullet and bought seven's or true religions, but they are *very* long when I try them on.  

My favorite jeans I own are Express, they were part of the special "X2" denim that was more expensive than their regular jeans (mine were $110 I think, but Express has great sales).  I love them and I wear them a lot.  My sister is a more 'pear shape' too, and they fit her well too, no 'gap' in the back of the waistband.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 26, 2007)

damn, not very tall-5'9!!! Hun, that is tall...I wish i was that tall.


----------



## fresh76 (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, i wish i were that tall, too!!

i would have to agree with some of the previous posters. you can pretty much rely on any designer denim company to give you a really long inseam. i bought a pair of rock & republics with a 38'' once (i'm like a 32''!).


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 27, 2007)

Express has amazing jeans b/c i have also have an issue w/ jeans but its the opposite of yours..im very short lol but they always have jeans that fit right b/c they have a pretty big selection of jeans


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

let me just tell you i think about 1/2 the east coast has seen my ass crack because i have the problem where i have a thin waist but big hips and butt. bcus my thighs are big i can't squeeze into the jeans that appropriate for my waist size so i have to fit for the thighs and wear a belt on the last notch.  and i bend over and my pants just dip right in the center and there my crack is trying to say hello to the world. My problem's different though because i'm also 5'9 but i have the same length legs as my 5'2 mother so i'm pretty much all torso. I worked for diesel  before and since they are an Italian company they are made for people who are taller the ok thing about it is that if you are too hippy to fit into their women sizes (like me) that some of the men's cuts are pretty feminine and you can wear them. Also good brands are seven, mavi, rock and repub, yfb, express most companies now are  making jeans in tall sizes. My little sister is a tall, leggy beast and she gets her jeans from Delia's. it just takes a little perseverance good luck.


----------



## Babylard (Dec 27, 2007)

Girl, you are tall! I'm 5'1! lol
Actually, I think skinny jeans look hot with a pair of pretty heels or wedges!  I just got my first pair of skinny jeans and I LOVE THEM!  I'm sooo gonna buy another pair.  If you happen to find a pair of skinnys that fit you, try wearing them with heels or wedges.  It really flatters your calves and shows off them sexy shoes!  Love them with boots too.  I don't think its silly looking at all!


----------



## messhead (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know if you had a price range for a pair of jeans... But most of the ones aforementioned are pretty expensive... Though I do wear expensive jeans because you get what you pay for and high-end jeans tend to be cut better. 

I would suggest a pair of Lucky Brand Jeans... They have so many different cuts and range from short to extra long (36 inch) inseams. 

They are also on the pricey side but not as expensive as Seven, Citizens, Rock and Republic, or True Religion Jeans. 

Plus you can find them on ebay for around $30-$60... 

I reccomend finding a store that has a wide selection of them and is knowledgeable about them or perhaps looking at the website Lucky Brand Jeans - Welcome, Buckle.com: Women's & Men's Clothes; Jeans, Shirts, Footwear & Fashion Accessories is also another great store that carries alot of the product and their own less expensive 'dupe' of the jean called bke denim.

I hope that helps not just you, but everyone else out!!!


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_I don't know if you had a price range for a pair of jeans... But most of the ones aforementioned are pretty expensive... Though I do wear expensive jeans because you get what you pay for and high-end jeans tend to be cut better. _

 
ahaha, thank you for reminding me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i um just asked my mum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




about the highest she would pay for jeans.....not so great after i found a piar of jeans that i thought were absolutly goregous...
she said around $40...and those jeans, were 197
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not good...
so i guess i can keep looking at all the stores you guys have mentioned! i've bought some stuff from old navy but they're selection is pretty small when it comes to the right fitting jeans that are tall...*sigh*


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 27, 2007)

My favorite jeans are DKNY's Soho jeans - they are a little bit stretchy (fits my thunder thighs) and come up just under my belly button so they are comfortable but we avoid the nasty butt crack issues haha.  I find them on e-bay sometimes, otherwise in the US at least they sell them at Macy's.  You should definitely try them!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_ahaha, thank you for reminding me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i um just asked my mum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




about the highest she would pay for jeans.....not so great after i found a piar of jeans that i thought were absolutly goregous...
she said around $40...and those jeans, were 197
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not good...
so i guess i can keep looking at all the stores you guys have mentioned! i've bought some stuff from old navy but they're selection is pretty small when it comes to the right fitting jeans that are tall...*sigh*_

 
Really? I've found them to have a fantastic selection of jeans online for tall people. 
I'm really short but have long legs (I wear at least a 34" inseam) and Old Navy usually has lengths to fit me.

If there's a Ross/Burlington Coat Factory near you, check that out.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 27, 2007)

I despise shopping for jeans.  I have found Hudson and Tsubi brands to fit best and I ALWAYS get them on ebay or at consignment stores.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 27, 2007)

If you are on a budget check out the GAP and Express as other posters have mentioned. For your hip to waist ratio you want to look for "curvy" fits, (which is available at the GAP and Express) and I'm sure for other brands as well. Also these days many stores offer long, regular and short length which should cater to your needs. HTH


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 27, 2007)

Check around your local department stores and see what their tailoring policies are. Some places will do small easy tailoring bits for you for fairly cheap, I just don't know what these places are in England. So you can buy pants that fit right in your biggest area but are big in your smaller areas, and just have those spots taken in.


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 12, 2008)

First pair of jeans I actually enjoy wearing, J brand!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

My friend is really tall and she gets all of her jeans from ALLOY.COM. They have great lengths for tall and wider girls!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

Doesn't Delias make jeans for tall girls?

And you can NEVER go wrong with a pair of Levi's.


----------

